# How they make a Euramobil ....



## peejay

Any prospective or current Euramobil owners might like to watch this video.

Beware though, as it's 8 1/2 mins long and unfortunately all in German but still interesting to see how they screw 'em (or is that stick 'em?) together....

::Building A Euramobil::

pete


----------



## RedSonja

Pete
Thanks for that very interesting for a prospective purchaser like ourselves.
Sonja


----------



## gromett

Just browsing through the Eura section of the forum and found this. Missed it when it was posted but so very interesting. Thanks.

Karl


----------



## geraldandannie

RedSonja said:


> Thanks for that very interesting for a prospective purchaser like ourselves.


So what happened? :wink:

Thanks for posting this, Pete (and for bumping it, Karl). Perhaps some other manufacturers would like to note the length of the screws going into the cabinet work in that video. It seems as though EuraMobil do everything to make sure the van is reliable.

Gerald


----------



## 106573

Flipin eck, I want me money back, I've paid 50 grand for a tube of mastic
 
Tin


----------



## teemyob

*Tube*



Tinhuttraveler said:


> Flipin eck, I want me money back, I've paid 50 grand for a tube of mastic
> 
> Tin


One hell of a lot of Sikaflex is that


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM

Makes you wonder how they leak with that much mastic in use.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

that was very interesting, now I know why I can't get my Smev oven out to do some work on it, it's because they put it in with the walls off, IE all the fittings can only be got at from outside, but there's a bloody wall in the way. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Kev.


----------



## gromett

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> Makes you wonder how they leak with that much mastic in use.


You have a leaky Eura?

Karl


----------



## ingram

What do you call a group of Euramobil employees?




A Mastication .......

Harvey


----------



## ingram

Moderators, can you make this thread a *STICKY* .....

Harvey


----------



## TommyS

*How they make a Euramobil*

I had a tour of the factory when I had the roof of my 770HB replaced due to a defect. It was impressive but did not stop me having all the problems with my vehicle (see Anyone having problems with Euramobil)

TommyS


----------



## HarleyDave

ingram said:


> What do you call a group of Euramobil employees?
> 
> A Mastication .......
> 
> Harvey


let me just chew that one over for a while...

Cheers

Dave

PS Eura Mobil r Brill Vans


----------

